

RonPaul2012.com under cyber attack - bkaid
https://www.facebook.com/ronpaul/posts/10150283778541686

======
tzs
I wonder if this is actually real, or if it could be Paul supporters trying to
garner sympathy. On other sites, such as Reddit, they've been heavily pushing
the "Ron Paul is being suppressed!" message, and a cyber attack would fit
right in.

Lots of fairly new accounts are showing up on Reddit, too, and posting
comments like "Ron Paul is America's only chance!" that get voted way up, and
commentators who ask serious questions about Paul's proposed policies get
voted way down, so it looks like the Paul Sock Puppet Army, 2012 Edition, has
formed.

~~~
bradleyland
Ron Paul's extreme-right position definitely attracts its fair share of loons,
but to write this off as a stunt by his supporters is a double-conspiracy
sandwich. The Reddit crowd aren't the only ones who have noticed the apparent
blackballing by the mainstream media. Jon Stewart did a bit on the topic the
other night.

[http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/08/16/ron-paul-he-
wh...](http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/08/16/ron-paul-he-who-shall-
not-be-named/)

------
conradev
I would've thought the more controversial Republican candidates to be more
likely to be attacked by hacktivists.

